# Malaga Fishing License



## Liz Stott (Apr 15, 2013)

My husband is trying to get a Fishing License for Inland Fishing in the Malaga area.
So far he has got two different addresses to travel to in Malaga and a variety of information all conflicting. Is there a Fisherman out there who can advise exactly How, What and Where he needs to apply - his fingers are itching to tie a hook.
Many Thanks


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

[/url]


Liz Stott said:


> My husband is trying to get a Fishing License for Inland Fishing in the Malaga area.
> So far he has got two different addresses to travel to in Malaga and a variety of information all conflicting. Is there a Fisherman out there who can advise exactly How, What and Where he needs to apply - his fingers are itching to tie a hook.
> Many Thanks[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

soulboy said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> Liz Stott said:
> ...


----------

